# OLDIES CAR CLUB SFV CAR SHOW AND CONCERT JULY 28 2013



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
AND CONCERT IS ON SUNDAY JULY 28 2013 AT SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS​


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Another great show to get ready for!! Ricardo, George and the rest of the Oldies members will treat you well!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES...TTT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC will be there... We were there last year... Had a great time... OLDIES showed much love.... This year we coming with a different name... New cars same good people....


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

ONE LIFE CAR CLUB will be there again this year to show support.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

*sick wayz c.c. will be there :thumbsup:*


----------



## cold blooded vato (Jan 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## LINCOLN 818 (Apr 23, 2012)

WISEGUYS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT...For OLDIES*_


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

We'll be there great show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

La Gente Will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is always an awesome show, great entertainment and plenty of good looking women. Not a show to be missed...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

How about a Long Distance Award this year?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Sauve


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

WE...WILL..BE...THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA will support great show last yr.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR OLDIES SFV :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET C.C. Will definitely be there... Always a bad ass show...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave: WE'LL BE THUR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

You know we will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT for a great show!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## TRAVIESA_916 (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT!! Gonna be a great concert, great vendors and bad ass cars!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

how can i get reg


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Chucky-LL said:


> how can i get reg


Call the numbers on the flyer!! George or Ricardo will take care of you!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
AND CONCERT IS ON SUNDAY JULY 28 2013 AT SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Bird said:


> ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> how can i get reg


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:ttt CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C Santa Paula down 4 this show...wer there...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*La Gente ~City Of Angels will be there*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Mailed in my registration yesterday. Spider-Man from Vegas will be there!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## TRAVIESA_916 (Jun 5, 2008)

TTMT!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevrolet C.C. be there, its goin to be a packed house.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

OLDIES SFV said:


> ttt


X50


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

O.b.c will be in the house


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Jcs said:


> O.b.c will be in the house


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown effects car club Bakersfield will he there!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

This Sunday!! Still time to enter!! Get with George or Ricardo!! Always a bad ass show!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

See you there!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

OLDIES SFV said:


> OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> AND CONCERT IS ON SUNDAY JULY 28 2013 AT SAN FERNANDO HIGH SCHOOL
> FOR MORE INFO CALL RICARDO AT 818-602-5173
> SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS​


AZTEC PRIDE CC WILL THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios will be there to check out the show.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Will be there


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

.....USO WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> This Sunday!! Still time to enter!! Get with George or Ricardo!! Always a bad ass show!!


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

This Sunday


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Still plenty of room for day of show sign ups!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt we ready for this ones


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show






*_​


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*La Gente had a good time*:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*79 Jokes got 1st place 
*
















Gracias Oldies C.C for another bad azz show:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rolldawg213 said:


> *79 Jokes got 1st place on the semi custom
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good show had a good time


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeCje0zT1LE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

the best show in the valley ..the big m had a good time out there.. homies..


----------



## BIGTHUMPER (Nov 24, 2010)

More pic's.......


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

VIDEO SIhttp://youtu.be/rRqmpl2S_7E SICK WAYZ CC AT THE OLDIES CAR SHOW 2013


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

http://youtu.be/rRqmpl2S_7E


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

SurenoStyle Car Club had a great time


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

majestics had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out to support our show. Without you we wouldn’t have a great show like we did. Again thanks for all of the support. We hope to see all of you again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Bad ass show!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> good show had a good time


 Thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Chucky-LL said:


> the best show in the valley ..the big m had a good time out there.. homies..


 Thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

jessdogg said:


> majestics had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks for the support:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Thank You Oldies for the hospitality and Cesar Rodriguez from Valle de Coachella for the Invite Long time fan first time here had a Blast!!!!!!!!!!

Also wan't to thank MadMethodDesign for the ride it's nice when you have friends to help out. Good seeing my friends out there DreamOn - SedLowKey - Memo - Crazy Chuy from Tijuas and all the celebs had a blast i'm there next time enjoy my pic more soon-*_


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Thank You Oldies for the hospitality and Cesar Rodriguez from Valle de Coachella for the Invite Long time fan first time here had a Blast!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also wan't to thank MadMethodDesign for the ride it's nice when you have friends to help out. Good seeing my friends out there DreamOn - SedLowKey - Memo - Crazy Chuy from Tijuas and all the celebs had a blast i'm there next time enjoy my pic more soon-*_


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a good time at the show! You guys did a great job! Hope to be there next year! Thanks!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

6DEUCE6 said:


> I had a good time at the show! You guys did a great job! Hope to be there next year! Thanks!
> View attachment 675921
> View attachment 675922
> View attachment 675923
> ...


 bad ass pics bro


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> bad ass pics bro


Thanks Bro. I love your car! It was nice meeting your family. Talk to you later! M


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Stephanie in the hop pit!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

6DEUCE6 said:


> Thanks Bro. I love your car! It was nice meeting your family. Talk to you later! M
> View attachment 675950
> the pleasure was all ours bro...much props to you homie you have a bad ass duece and put it down with pics:thumbsup:/QUOTE]


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

SICK WAYZ CC 818 AT THE OLDIES CAR SHOW 2013 SFV :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*majestics hp car*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


>


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Check out the rest of the pics at http://cirkula.com/oldies-car-show/ !!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Sinatra said:


> View attachment 676466
> View attachment 676468
> View attachment 676470
> 
> ...


nice pictures thanks for taking pictures of are little 5 car line up :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Thank You Oldies for the hospitality and Cesar Rodriguez from Valle de Coachella for the Invite Long time fan first time here had a Blast!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also wan't to thank MadMethodDesign for the ride it's nice when you have friends to help out. Good seeing my friends out there DreamOn - SedLowKey - Memo - Crazy Chuy from Tijuas and all the celebs had a blast i'm there next time enjoy my pic more soon-*_


Cool seeing you homie!! Till next!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BTXuOjUpg1E


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

OLDIES SFV said:


> Oldies Car Club would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out to support our show. Without you we wouldn’t have a great show like we did. Again thanks for all of the support. We hope to see all of you again next year :thumbsup:


Thanks again for your continued Hospitality Cruisers Car Club (Oxnard) had a great time once more. Quality Cars, Quality Entertainment and good People and Great Trophies!See you next Year!


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

http://youtu.be/KUiR60l8M_0


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiques-OG said:


> Thanks again for your continued Hospitality Cruisers Car Club (Oxnard) had a great time once more. Quality Cars, Quality Entertainment and good People and Great Trophies!See you next Year!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Keeping The LowRider
Movement Alive
August 18th, 2013 
Custom Car Show & Concert 
In Pasadena Tejas @ The Pasadena Convention Center & FairGrounds


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

CHEVROLET had a good time, Thanks Ricardo and George Oldies TTMFT see u next year.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Tony64ways said:


> CHEVROLET had a good time, Thanks Ricardo and George Oldies TTMFT see u next year.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

